

Fotostat is now monitoring over 1,000,000 photos - djtidau
http://blog.fotost.at/fotostat-is-now-monitoring-over-1000000-photo

======
rikacomet
Is it just me or did I see this thread 15 minutes ago, and now the link is
dead?

